
Zika spraying kills millions of honeybees - jonathanehrlich
http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/01/health/zika-spraying-honeybees/
======
sealavie
This is incredibly sad. Why they wouldn't go out of their way to see to it
that people's livlihood was protected is beyond me. And the bees... The poor
little bees. They are crucial to the ecological balance of so many crops. Does
the pesticide cause harm to any other species? This sucks.

~~~
hga
Well, the _honey_ bees are an invasive/domesticated species that goes feral a
lot, so the above is a bit like worrying about a bunch of pigs getting killed
including "wild" boars.

I'd be more worried about the many other pollinators including all sorts of
different bees getting zapped; on the other hand, it would really suck to wake
up some day to discover Zika is a lot more damaging than we thought, and
that's a distinct possibility.

